# itunes library not auto loading



## Swave (Jun 13, 2007)

For some reason my itunes library isn't loading the library when I open it. I have to go to add to library find my itunes music and reload from there. Then when I sync with my blackberry it gets wiped clean. Its the same for my playlists. Only there gone completely. any ideas out there


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Is your iTunes Library located in ~/Music/iTunes folder as it should be?

Have you repaired permissions lately -- or ever? (go to the Help menu from the Finder and type in "repair permissions" and follow directions)

You're exacerbating the problem by reloading your Library (in effect creating a new library) every time. Next time, when launching iTunes, try holding the Option key down. You'll get a dialogue asking you to create a new Library (don't) or locate the old Library (do). Then navigate it to where the iTunes Library is located (particularly if you've moved it out of where it's "supposed" to be) and that should -- _should_ -- solve the problem.

Let us know.


----------



## Swave (Jun 13, 2007)

*itunes library not loading*

Chaz thanks for the info. But still not working. Here is what I did.
my library is in music/itunes/itunes music.
repaired permissions
Quit itunes restarterd holding option key down Chose choose library directed to where library is and got message saying "An itunes library file could not be found in the folder "itunes music". please choose a different folder" But if I try the other folder that has the other library I created previously I get same message. If I try to load from just music/itunes it opens itunes but does not load library.
any other ideas


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

What has worked for me in the past is:-

select all songs in itunes library and delete. You will be asked to either keep files or move to trash. Select keep files. Then drag your itunes music library from wherever it's stored to itunes and everything magically is back to where it should be.

If you are nervous about this try it with an album that you can easily re import. I just did it with African Chillout Beats and it was all good.


----------



## Swave (Jun 13, 2007)

*itunes library not loading*

Shazbat
Thanks for the info but still not loading. I added my music to itunes then highlighted them all and hit delete did keep files it then deleted them from my itunes window. Went to finder and moved my library from music/itunes/itunes music to music/itunes. Quit itunes restarted it and nothing went to preferences/advanced/general changed location to itunes. Quit itunes restarted still nothing. Even tried restarting and no luck. 
I'll keep trying if any other ideas out there
Thanks


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Try holding down the alt key when you load iTunes as these options may be helpful.

James


----------



## Swave (Jun 13, 2007)

*itunes library not loading*

allready tried alt/option key when loading


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Backup your music.

Then, delete the itunes app and its music folder completely.

Download a fresh copy of the latest iTunes.

Reimport from your backup.


----------



## Swave (Jun 13, 2007)

*itunes library not loading*

Still not working...deleted itunes ... reloaded itunes & library. synced to my blackberry as soon as sync done library deleted from itunes window. Quit itunes restarted itunes no library have to go to add to library to reload. Anyother thoughts on this
thanks


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

The problem seems to be with the BB sync, not iTunes. Not having a BB here (or even knowing more details about it), I can't give you more help except to look in the sync setup/config.

Z.


----------

